# Larry Mitchell and the Magic Bus Make Mobile Audio History at 2012 CES!



## jon w. (Nov 14, 2008)

This year’s Consumer Electronics Show was the largest CES show ever, with over 153,000 attendees. The Home Entertainment Show, or "T.H.E. Show" for short, held at the Flamingo Hotel (www.theshowlasvegas.com) concurrently, was also a wild success, thanks to the monumental efforts of Richard Beers, President of T.H.E. Show. Thanks to Richard’s invitation and warm hospitality to T.H.E. Show’s exhibitors, the Magic Bus’ phenomenal exhibit behind the Flamingo Hotel was a music lover’s utopia. For the first time ever, Grammy award winning producer and guitar virtuoso, Larry Mitchell (www.larrymitchell.com), and his jaw-dropping musicianship, was a wonderful part of the Magic Bus’ exhibit. And, for the first time in mobile audio history, live guitar was simultaneously fed through a high-end audio system, provided by Dynaudio North America (www.dynaudio.com), and through the Magic Bus’ audio system!

Outside the Magic Bus, we fed the output of Larry’s state-of-the-art Fractal Audio (www.fractalaudio.com) guitar processor into a mixer, which subsequently split the audio signal into two playback paths. One path went into a T+A integrated amplifier and then into a pair of Dynaudio’s Special 25 loudspeakers. The other signal path went into Steve McCormack’s (www.smcaudio.com) newly introduced Interocitor One (for purposes of converting the balanced signal to unbalanced and ground isolation) and then into the auxiliary audio inputs of the Magic Bus’ audio system. Configured as described, listeners could choose between the fabulous outdoor listening experience, or the unprecedented listening experience inside the Magic Bus!

To say Larry’s performances were “show stoppers” would be an understatement. Many visitors told us that our exhibit was the best of all the exhibits they’d seen at CES! It was thrilling to see prestigious, legendary home audiophiles literally abandon their booths and stand in awe of Larry’s captivating musicianship! Outside the Magic Bus, the Special 25’s delivered some of the best live guitar sound many have ever heard, and inside the Magic Bus, Dynaudio’s state-of-the-art mobile audio loudspeakers delivered an even more powerful and enthralling sound! It was exciting to share this groundbreaking experience with mobile audiophiles who ventured out of their way from North Hall. Together, we made audio history, while having a blast! Larry had such a great time playing for home and mobile audiophiles alike, that he wishes to do this again! Because of the success of this show, we may attempt to put together a national tour. In the meantime, visit Larry’s website, and check out these videos …

Makin' Mobile Audio History with Larry Mitchell!

Larry Mitchell Rocks the Magic Bus!

I was especially honored to share the Magic Bus with some of mobile audio’s greatest VIPs and industry veterans. Much to my amazement, Earl Zausmer stopped by my exhibit to take a listen. Earl was so impressed by the Magic Bus, he graciously offered to express his listening impressions on video and also autographed the Magic Bus. Please click on the link to Earl’s video to see what Earl had to say about the Magic Bus …

Earl Zausmer Listens to the Magic Bus!

On another special occasion, revered engineers from Dynaudio’s headquarters in Denmark visited the Magic Bus. They were so astounded by the Magic Bus’ build quality and musicians’ autographs, they made a video of me describing the Magic Bus’s design attributes and autographs to take back to Denmark to share with their colleagues. Then, they listened to the Magic Bus and the most amazing and humbling thing happened - the engineer who designed the Esotar2 110 tweeter had tears in his eyes - moved by the way the Magic Bus delivered an emotional connection to the music!

Then, my old friend, and superb veteran installer, Dan Brooks, and his friends, Alan Clark and Clark Dahlman, stopped by to take a listen. Dan hadn’t ever seen the Magic Bus nor had he heard it. Dan was so impressed by the craftsmanship and the sound quality, he and Alan graciously offered to record their commentary …

The Magic Bus Listening Experience

I was humbled and honored by those individuals who went out of their way to see and hear the Magic Bus, and I was thrilled to share with them my vision for the future of mobile audio. Some of the industry’s most prominent individuals who listened to the Magic Bus included, Melissa and Chris Owen, Don Amann, Jason Syner, Todd Ramsey, and many more too numerous to mention. It was particularly heartwarming to share once-in-a-lifetime experiences with aspiring young mobile audiophiles and seasoned industry veterans, alike. Each of those experiences touched my heart in very special ways. Such is the true joy of audio – it encompasses all that we know to be pure and worthy of celebration.

Finally, I was invited to share the Magic Bus with the CEO of Dynaudio and his Executive Assistant, both visiting from Denmark. They were fascinated and impressed by the design, fabrication, and musicians’ autographs, but when they heard the Magic Bus’ audio system, they were truly amazed! They said it was the best automotive audio system they’d ever heard! I was thrilled and humbled yet again. Then they autographed the Magic Bus, and took this picture with Larry and I …










These extraordinary experiences would not have been possible without the visionary ideals and gracious support of Richard Beers, Dynaudio, and all my other sponsors, Larry Mitchell, Steve McCormack, Jim Merod (www.blueportjazz.com), and all of you who visited and supported the Magic Bus, true aficionados of music and high-end audio. Together, let’s keep forging frontiers in audio. I hope to see you at the next show!

Warmest regards,
Jon Whitledge


----------



## BuickGN (May 29, 2009)

Wow Jon, that's awesome! I don't see how it can get any better than that at any level. I can't wait to hear your bus again on the 7th. I also want to see those new signatures as well. 

Just a little off topic, I got your voicemail from several months ago just a couple days ago. I switched numbers, very sorry I did not get it in time but I'll talk to you in a few days.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Dang Jon, there's a LOT more signatures in there than the last time I saw the Bus!


----------



## jon w. (Nov 14, 2008)

Although my previous post appeared perfectly formatted in the preview mode, it is somehow being corrupted when it is posted. Does anyone know why?


----------



## darrenforeal (Jan 14, 2011)

cool writeup. I won't be able to make it to the met on the 7th, but I'll need to hear it at the next meet. I sat in the back seat and heard it at the last meet, and was still very impressed! So much thought, love, time and money have gone into it. Look forward to hearing it again!


----------



## jon w. (Nov 14, 2008)

darrenforeal said:


> cool writeup. I won't be able to make it to the met on the 7th, but I'll need to hear it at the next meet. I sat in the back seat and heard it at the last meet, and was still very impressed! So much thought, love, time and money have gone into it. Look forward to hearing it again!


dear darrenforeal,

thanks for the kind comments. i'm so sorry to hear you only got to hear the bus from the back seat - i really do strive to give everyone a proper experience in the driver's seat. please, the next time we see one another, remind me that you missed the opportunity to listen from the driver's seat, and i'll make it a top priority to give you the experience you deserve. again, i'm sincerely sorry :-( or, if you are ever in san diego, please call me and i'll give you a personal listening session. 

best,
jon


----------



## darrenforeal (Jan 14, 2011)

jon w. said:


> dear darrenforeal,
> 
> thanks for the kind comments. i'm so sorry to hear you only got to hear the bus from the back seat - i really do strive to give everyone a proper experience in the driver's seat. please, the next time we see one another, remind me that you missed the opportunity to listen from the driver's seat, and i'll make it a top priority to give you the experience you deserve. again, i'm sincerely sorry :-( or, if you are ever in san diego, please call me and i'll give you a personal listening session.
> 
> ...


thanks!

-darren


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Jason Syner?

If he ever comes back to North Carolina, I'm pretty sure there will be a welcome part waiting on him...

I wouldn't put him any where near the top of a list of who's who in the industry...and I've known him for 12 years. Total sham.


----------



## WLDock (Sep 27, 2005)

Would be nice if the bus could make it out to the other side of the country at some point in the future.


----------

